# Decreased Sex Drive on Zoloft



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't have any problems sexually for about the first week and a half but now it seems my sex drive is decreasing. Could this go away or get better as I stay on it longer? Also is there anything my psychiatrist could perscribe to counter act it?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_serotonin_reuptake_inhibitor#Sexual_side_effects


> *Sexual side effects*
> 
> SSRIs, especially Cipralex, can cause permanent types of sexual dysfunction such as anorgasmia, erectile dysfunction, and diminished libido. Initial studies found that such side effects occur in more than 80% of patients, but since these studies relied on unprompted reporting, the frequency was probably overestimated. In more recent studies, doctors have specifically asked about sexual difficulties, and found that they are present in between 17%[29] and 41%[30] of patients.
> Stimulation of postsynaptic 5-HT2 and 5-HT3 receptors decreases dopamine release from the substantia *****. A number of drugs are not associated with sexual side-effects (bupropion, mirtazapine (Remeron), maprotiline (Ludiomil), [31][32] (some of these are also not associated with weight gain). As a result, sexual dysfunction caused by SSRIs can sometimes be mitigated by several different drugs. These include:
> ...


I would ask for bupropion (Wellbutrin). Otherwise try stimulants like methylphenidate (Ritalin), Amphetamines (Adderall - damphetamine). Maybe pramixepole is worth a try, the rest isn't worth it to try. I'm not a doctor. Doctors and psychiatrist probably hear this problem all the time so they know the best way to deal with this problem. 
Also how long have you been on it? The first weeks are the worst.Paxil was the worst with sex dysfuntion for me. SNRI's have less sexuel side effects (cymbalta, Effexor)


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I started Luvox a little over a week ago and I am experiencing the same. Unfortunately, I guess I have to choose between being a normal 23 year old with a health sex drive or a 23 year old who has less anxiety and depression.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to say, I'm almost envious. I'm on Paxil, and my sex drive is high, yet I suffer from anorgasmia --- a real kick in the tuckus. :sigh When it comes to SSRI's, sadly, you forgo physical satisfaction for mental. Gotta love this world. 

*Sorry, depressed right now.*


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

This man needs 300mg Wellbutrin, stat.

(Seriously, it fixes the issue for a lot of people but you need a good-sized dose like this.)


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

My sex drive increased 300x's on zoloft


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

meyaj said:


> This man needs 300mg Wellbutrin, stat.
> 
> (Seriously, it fixes the issue for a lot of people but you need a good-sized dose like this.)


I want to ask for wellbutrin to supplement my meds to help, but I am embarassed to bring the topic up with my doctor. The doc will probably think, "you have SA, what difference does your sex drive mean for you, since most SAers probably don't have sex anyway.":|


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

djr86 said:


> I want to ask for wellbutrin to supplement my meds to help, but I am embarassed to bring the topic up with my doctor. The doc will probably think, "you have SA, what difference does your sex drive mean for you, since most SAers probably don't have sex anyway.":|


If you're embarrassed, just say that the Lexapro by itself isn't working that well for you and is making you tired all day and that you've read augmenting it with 300 to 450mg can often deal with it. In my case that WAS true, and Wellbutrin is known to help with fatigue.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah SSRIs are a total cockblock. Even if your SA/whatever prevents you having sex, that doesn't mean it's acceptable to have those side effects. Adding mirtazapine, bupropion, selegiline, or stimulants/dopaminergics in general can kill this side effect, though stimulants with strong effects on the adrenaline system can also impair sexual function. Selegiline (MAOB selective dose) completely restored my sex drive & function when I was on an SSRI before.

I'm currently on sertraline 100mg and mirtazapine 45mg, and it would seem mirtazapine is preventing the sexual stuff as I am still functional (though slightly less than usual, but functional nonetheless). This I assume is due to mirtazapine blocking the receptors suspected of being involved in SSRI sexual dysfunction.

Don't be embarrased about it with your doctor, it's such a common side effect, and SSRIs are such commonly prescribed drugs, your doctor probably gets these complaints on a regular basis.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

euphoria said:


> though stimulants with strong effects on the adrenaline system can also impair sexual function


Agreed. They can make you horny as hell at the same time which makes it WAY more frustrating.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

mike8803 said:


> My sex drive increased 300x's on zoloft


im happy for you, as i can't feel a thing down there.


----------

